# JOptionPane wiederholt aufrufen



## jamesv (30. Sep 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich möchte mein JOptionFeld immer wieder  von selbst aufrufen lassen, da ich ein Login-Feld erstellen möchte.

Mein Code:


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class Login_gui {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		JFrame frame = new JFrame("Test");
		String eingabe;
		String user;
		do
		{
			eingabe = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie einen Usernamen ein:");
			user = "admin";
		} while (eingabe.equals(user));
		if (eingabe.equals(user))
		{
		frame.setSize(200, 250);
		frame.setVisible(true);
		}
	}

}
```

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

lg James


---Edit---
ach bin ich blöd ich habe das Ausrufezeichen vergessen.
=)
es müsste heißen:


```
do
		{
			eingabe = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie einen Usernamen ein:");
			user = "admin";
		} while (!eingabe.equals(user));
```


----------



## SlaterB (30. Sep 2011)

> do ... while (!eingabe.equals(user));
und direkt dahinter
>    if (eingabe.equals(user))
ist auch nicht überaus sinnhaftig


----------



## jamesv (30. Sep 2011)

hahaha SlaterB jep da hast du recht =) habe das noch reingeschrieben, weil ich dann noch einen Zähler reinbauen will, damit nicht einfach die Passwort abfrage gestartet wird, obwohl der Username falsch war.


----------

